# Questions about anacharis



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

So after planting my anacharis I did some reading and found out you aren't supposed to plant it? Or are you? How do you guys grow yours? I like how I have it draped over but I'll be bummed if it melts, any other plantable plants you all could possibly suggest that would work like what I've done here instead? 
Thanks 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Usually what I did was let it float while it acclimated to your water. It's going to melt no matter what unless the water it came from and yours are very close in chemistry. Sometimes it just melts even moving tank to tank, it's just sensitive so don't worry too much. You'll lose some leaves but you shouldn't lose the whole plant entirely. But what I do is float it for the first few weeks and once you start seeing green growth actively, then you can plant or weight it down. Some won't take and some will. I've had some that didn't work well with planting but others that did just fine so it's really just all chance. Try it out and see what happens


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I like these plant anchors. They have a bit more weight than others.

25 New Aquarium Soft Lead Weight Double Thick Live Plant Fish Anacharis Anchor | eBay

I know you didn't ask so feel free to ignore me: Your temperature may be a bit low for Betta. 78-80 is optimum.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I like these plant anchors. They have a bit more weight than others.
> 
> 25 New Aquarium Soft Lead Weight Double Thick Live Plant Fish Anacharis Anchor | eBay
> 
> I know you didn't ask so feel free to ignore me: Your temperature may be a bit low for Betta. 78-80 is optimum.




No worries there is no fish in there at the moment  I always put heaters in my tanks. I found a new boy I might bid on, I like to have the home set up before they get here. I'll have to look into those plant weights, would you just attach them to the bottom then and let sink without burying the plant? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, wrap around the bottom of the stems and let them sink where you want them to be.

I just purchased four boys from a breeder in Texas. Had too many imports die in a year or less (see my journal). Even imports that were already here. :-(


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Forgot to add: You can reuse the weights. As they are a bit heavier they don't break.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

This is off topic but I was also wondering something maybe you might know. My guys keep eating the little detritus worms and water bugs they find in the water, is there any nutritional value to those things? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep. Worms are a good source of protein, although tiny which is more like a tiny snack for him. And the copepods and fleas are fantastic for fiber. Insectivores cannot digest the exoskeleton of the crustacean's but instead they use it for fiber and it helps keep them 'clean'. There really isn't much in those tiny things for him, better for baby fish but they certainly do no harm at all.


----------

